# Not sure if qualified for this job...Help?



## Averus (May 2, 2009)

Hello, I recently received a call from a temp staffing company who had seen my resume online and informed me they had a job opening not far from my residence. Apparently they were looking for "Entry Level PC Techncian" because thats what I posted my resume as. I have all the experience of someone who has been working with, and has been fixing desktops and laptops pretty much since I can remember, so I know how to do that, and pretty soon I plan on getting my A+. So I am qualified for an entry level job, and thats what I was told this was. However it requires work on HP servers, and storage systems, which I have no experience in whatsoever. The job description says:

"The primary responsibilities for this position is to perform an incoming visual inspection on a wide range of HP and some 3rd party Desktops. Laptops, Servers and Storage systems. Knowledge of HP server and storage products is required and candidates must be able to understand hardware BOM's to determine which items are part of the BOM or incremental storage, CPU's."

And that is the part Im stuck on. :4-dontkno I have no idea what it means by BOM's and I dont really know much about HP Servers, or their storage systems. However Im a fast learner, especially when it comes to computers and if its just simply a matter of learning what certain parts are etc. Im sure I could do that. I really need a job, and really need experience in the field since I have no employment history pertaining to IT, so this would really help, I dont want to pass up this opportunity, but I also dont want to show up to the job and not be qualified to do the work. If anyone could offer some advice on this it would really help.

Thanks!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

BOM is "bill of materials". A quick Google search is all it takes to find the definition. Given your experience I would go and interview with them. Before you go get familiar with everything HP makes and all the storage systems they have. There should be manuals and whitepapers all over HP's site.


----------



## Averus (May 2, 2009)

JMPC said:


> BOM is "bill of materials". A quick Google search is all it takes to find the definition. Given your experience I would go and interview with them. Before you go get familiar with everything HP makes and all the storage systems they have. There should be manuals and whitepapers all over HP's site.


Right, I did google it of course, Im just not clear on what they mean in the job description. From what I understand it is just inspecting components and making sure they are the same thing as listed on the BOM. 

It wouldnt be hard but the thing is I barely even know the components that make up a server. Ive never even seen one.

Basically im trying to determine if it would be possible (with some prior knowledge on HP servers/storage systems) to just wing it.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Server components aren't much different than a normal PC. There may be differences in the type of memory, number of processors, different HBAs (adapters), number of NICS, RAID controllers, etc. But its really not that different.

I would imagine you could find all the information you needed just by reading up on it.


----------



## Averus (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, looking over this a little more it doesnt seem that hard at all. Just need to read up a little bit.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's usually just matching part numbers on boxes to a packing list/BOM to unsure the components ordered actually arrived.


----------



## Averus (May 2, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> It's usually just matching part numbers on boxes to a packing list/BOM to unsure the components ordered actually arrived.


Awesome, thats what I thought but wasnt sure, I was hoping to hear from someone who has done it. It says its to make sure they loan out the correct hardware ...

"HP Financial Services is the leasing arm of HP and it's critical that we accurately identity product to ensure our customers return what was leased at the end of their lease. Some knowledge and experience in testing and troubleshooting Desktops, Laptops Server and Storage products is also preferred but not required."


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I/m sure if they are looking for entry level they'll be training when needed.


----------

